
Footwear theory of Motivation - bocahrokok
http://dilbertblog.typepad.com/the_dilbert_blog/2007/05/footwear_theory.html
======
Nomentatus
See also Stanislavski (and actors in general) re finding the right shoes and
"stepping into a role." This is ancient tradition for actors.

Re S. himself I believe my source is: Stanislavski: A Biography
[https://books.google.ca/books?isbn=0413525201](https://books.google.ca/books?isbn=0413525201)

